# New photo



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

Just got this one a little while ago from the breeder. I'm dying, he's so cute. We ordered a cat tree and a water fountain, and a bed etc. You would think we were having another baby. LOL


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...he is stunning, how old is he?


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

He was born on December 4th. Counting down the days, it's going super slow!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

He is gorgeous!!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

his gorge, what colour is he??


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

Thank you! He's white with ginger hints on his face and bold ginger marks on his back and tail.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Looks like a cream & high white. Beautiful.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Soooo gorgeous! bet u are well excited!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

yes I thought cream or red silver shaded? might be to light for that though, thats the colour I want! Could you Pm me the breeder please!


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2011)

aww he is absolutely lush :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Very pretty :001_wub: Love his colour


----------



## MissyMV6 (Aug 5, 2010)

Can't comment due to the fact that I have passed away from his gorgeousness

Angie x


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh WOW!

Em
xx


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Could you also tell me the breeer?  I LOVE HIM!


----------



## Tiggertots (Jun 29, 2009)

He's utterly gorgeous!!! Im v.jealous!!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

OMG! He is stunning....where is he coming from? Is the breeder around London?


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

He is an absolute stunner!! :001_wub:


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

he's gorgeous, bit like my daughters kitty,only he's not as fluffy, hes white with honey ears,streak down his back and all his tail il take some photos tomorrow if i remember


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

only one word, beautiful.
i want him.
michelle x


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks everyone. 

As far as the breeder, I think she may be relatively new to the scene. She lists her facebook on her advertisements so people can have a look, and it looks like she is networking. If you want to have a look just PM me and I can give you her facebook name, she has her wall visible to everyone.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Yes please, can you pm her facebook name to me!


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

Paddypaws said:


> Yes please, can you pm her facebook name to me!


And me please


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

I'd love to know.


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

And me too please!


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Gosh he's absolutely stunning :001_wub:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

whyam i not able to see picture?


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

found him. darent have another cat but he is gorgeous. dont forget to keep him out of the sun or at least sunblock him in the summer


----------

